
Show HN: Pearesh – Share disposable posts/images - Chuvak
https://pearesh.com/
======
Chuvak
Hello all,

Had more time recently to focus and get Pearesh to a respectable stage.

Fundamentally, Pearesh is a tool to share disposable posts/images. Posts
automatically get deleted after a few months. Post default setting’s timed;
think Snapchat/IG stories but without requiring registration/accounts
[utilizing single-use codes].

Data collection by Pearesh is kept as anonymous as possible, there are no
third party analytic scripts (e.g. Google Analytics), or any user information
selling/lending. Pearesh does utilize AWS services - including but not limited
to web hosting and CDN.

Additionally, an optional byproduct and sprinkle on top, you can create a
column (category or theme of posts) and have people subscribe for a
newsletter-based aggregated feed without requiring an account. Just a simple
email confirmation.

Of course, for long term storage there are better alternatives.

Any questions, suggestions or criticisms welcomed.

Edit: adjusted to accommodate scott31's comment

~~~
scott31
> Website is privacy focused - no identifiable data collection, third party
> analytic scripts, or any user information selling/lending.

Considering you have put the website behind cloudfront CDN, this is
demonstratably a lie. There is data collection, just it may not be by you.

~~~
Chuvak
Hi Scott,

That's a fair point. I will edit the comment to clarify, since your quote will
have the original. Thank you for checking it out and sharing your thoughts!

------
badalsurana
What's the point of this?

I can easily screenshot the opened image on my Mac.

~~~
Chuvak
Hey Badalsurana,

Good question. I'm sure there are people who will do that - like Snapchat/IG
stories, this isn't foolproof and ultimately shouldn't be used to share
nuclear launch codes.

The main point is distribution of images for short-term. Posts automatically
get deleted in 90 days and timed post is an optional default setting. The nice
part is you can share the URL any way you want (email, forum, text) without
requiring registrations/accounts from either side.

This started off as a side-project and a desire to build something polished.

